# How to Solve Transformer Open and Short Circuit Test for the CBT Electrical Power PE Exam (Electrical PE Review)



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jul 21, 2021)

Transformer Open and Short Circuit Test - Example Problem:

​

Tonight is Live Class #3 - Transformers for the new CBT format of the Electrical Power PE Exam.

To help you solve transformer open and short circuit test problems, here is a new 30 minute YouTube video from last semester's transformers live class.

*Video Table of Contents (Click the time stamp to advance):*
0:00 - Problem introduction
2:21 - Open circuit voltage (Vo), power (Po), and current (Io)
3:54 - Open circuit power factor (θo)
5:00 - Solving for the core resistance current (Ic)
6:04 - Solving for the core resistance (Rc)
7:30 - Solving for the magnetizing core current (Im)
12:14 - Solving for the magnetizing reactance (Xm)
15:21 - Solving for the open circuit power (Po)
16:53 - Short circuit test basics and introduction
19:07 - Solving for the equivalent series winding resistance (Req)
21:26 - Solving for the magnitude of the series winding impedance |Zeq|
22:41 - Solving for the equivalent series leakage reactance (Xeq)
24:30 - Calculating transformer percent impedance (%Z) from the short circuit test

Come learn why we are the fastest growing PE exam prep service provider for the new CBT format of the Electrical Power PE Exam at www.electricalpereview.com

Have any questions about transformers or the open and short circuit test for the PE exam? Ask in the comments and I'll be happy to answer you.


----------



## salmanshu322 (Jan 28, 2022)

thank you for this video really helpfull.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jan 31, 2022)

salmanshu322 said:


> thank you for this video really helpfull.



My pleasure.


----------

